# Concept album about DP/DR on its way!



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Those who remember me will likely know that I've been feeling well for a while now. To those who don't remember me, or who never got the chance to chat with me, I was under this spell for approximately a year to a year and a half. It was an experience that completely changed everything about me.

Anyway, I've been working on a concept album for some time, and I can finally say I'm about halfway through pre-production. The album will be hitting a professional studio in late July. By late August, I hope to have a finished hard-copy product.

The album will be 12 tracks, and follows the progression of my mind-state, starting at the beginning of my adventure and ending at how I feel now. The writing style is such that DP/DR is portrayed as a character (separate vocalist) who interacts with me through dialogue (singing). The songs are oriented mostly around guitar (mostly acoustic, some electric) and vocals, but drums (kit), bass, violin, synths, etc. will be heard

I'll be offering the digital album for free (with the option to donate) to all DPSH members. If you are interested, make a post here and leave an email address. I'll contact everyone once it's through production! 

Tandem


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Some of it is a bit unhappy sounding, but generally I think people will find themselves saying "you know what, he's right" a lot. It's honest, and gives motivation/hope. If there's enough interest, I'll host a live-chat while people listen to the album for the first time. That way I can answer any questions and hand out some motivation


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea, I'm back to having real-life problems now 

Now isn't forever, brother


----------

